# Do these breeders have kennels



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I was looking at the list of Top Ten Maltese, and there are some breeders I don't know. The #4 dog "High Steppin Risque' Ria Legacy" is bred by M. Martinez. I've seen that name before several times, but can't find them. The #5 dog is "Martin's Sazerac Tedi-Bear Puff", bred by D. Martin. Any idea who they are?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That's really interesting, I've never heard of them....maybe someone else will know.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I was looking at the list of Top Ten Maltese, and there are some breeders I don't know. The #4 dog "High Steppin Risque' Ria Legacy" is bred by M. Martinez. I've seen that name before several times, but can't find them. The #5 dog is "Martin's Sazerac Tedi-Bear Puff", bred by D. Martin. Any idea who they are?[/B]



Daryl Martin is a well-known professional handler and Maltese breeder (Martin's Maltese). She is second generation in her family. She has a line of grooming products as well - http://www.fantasticpetproducts.com/

Mary Martinez of High Steppin' Maltese I believe is in AZ...I might be wrong.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140542
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMM, just what I need...another website with more grooming products! Have you tried any of them?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Daryl Martin's Tedi is also the sire of the number 1 Maltese in Canada. Morsel is bred and owned by Vicki Fierenheller.

See Maltese Magazine Ad: http://www.furballz.com/photos/misc/Morsel_ad_from_MM.jpg


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Daryl Martin's Tedi is also the sire of the number 1 Maltese in Canada. Morsel is bred and owned by Vicki Fierenheller.
> 
> See Maltese Magazine Ad: http://www.furballz.com/photos/misc/Morsel_ad_from_MM.jpg
> 
> ...


OMG, that is an angel!!! What a gorgeous dog


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

There's so many of the top breeders that don't do the whole website thing. I still can't find anything on those people except mention of their dogs winning. Evidently they don't have many puppies to sell and don't need ads to sell them. It does make it harder for those of us who want to learn about the bloodlines of the top dogs. I'm not in an area that has many shows and the shows I've gone to will have maybe 3-4 Malts showing, and I've never found a person showing a Malt there that wanted to bother talking. I think they are handlers not breeders anyway.

Another breeder with a top dog (bitch, actually







) is Adriane Stoller of Mon' esta's Maltese. Her dog's name escapes me, something with "Candy" in it.....I actually ran into Adriane on a RV Pet Health forum a couple of years ago. She seems really nice but I can't find out anything on the web about Mon' esta's, except she has a dog in Westminister. Anybody know Adriane Stoller? She's in AZ.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> There's so many of the top breeders that don't do the whole website thing. I still can't find anything on those people except mention of their dogs winning. Evidently they don't have many puppies to sell and don't need ads to sell them. It does make it harder for those of us who want to learn about the bloodlines of the top dogs. I'm not in an area that has many shows and the shows I've gone to will have maybe 3-4 Malts showing, and I've never found a person showing a Malt there that wanted to bother talking. I think they are handlers not breeders anyway.
> 
> Another breeder with a top dog (bitch, actually
> 
> ...



I noticed that also. There are a lot of great malts, even in the top ten list, that have kennel names that I have never heard of. Then if I search them I come up with nothing. How would you even find information on these people if they dont have a website?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They must just deal with other breeders I guess. If you dog is in the top 10 that are showing, the others who are showing are going to know you, what you breed and when you have babies.


----------



## divinemalt (Dec 1, 2005)

Maltese breeders that do this really seriously all are very familiar with each other - and generally know exactly what each other is doing with their dogs all the time. We have friends, both breeders and handlers, that serve as a sort of network for keeping us up-to-date on what everyone else is doing. We have very close friends in California, Washington, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Utah, Colorado, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia, Alabama, Georgia, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Illinois, Minnesota, Oklahoma and probably another couple of states that, in my haste, I have omitted. 

Of course, our handler, Tonia Holibaugh (Rhapsody Maltese), travels almost every week and can show up at shows nearly anywhere in the country on a given weekend. Through this network we all keep tabs on what was shown, and by whom, at the shows that we all attended. We critique both the dogs and the judges - and by critique I don't mean criticize (although that has been known to happen, too







). 

Pluse we have a handful of Regional Specialty shows and one National Specialty each year, as well as shows like the Eukanuba Classic and Westminster. These shows pull large numbers of both people and dogs from great distances. Our National Specialty is actually as much a family reunion as it is a dog show - three or four days each year that often is the "family vacation" for so many of us.

Keeping up with the dogs all around the country is the best way one can find dogs that one wishes to incorporate into a breeding program. And, I trust a critique of the judging delivered honestly by one of my friends so much more that simply seeing what dog won at any given show under any given judge. Sometimes, by the luck of the draw and how well a show is attended, a truly great dog may go 3rd in its class at one show while on the other end of the country a truly pitiful specimen may win the breed at a poorly attended show. The only way one really knows is to have a first-hand account from a reliable eye witness.

Plus, some judges have their own pet-peeves and may award a ribbon to a dog that might never win under any other judge, and vice-versa.

So, its not that we really are that snoopy just because we want to be "all up in everyone's business" , rather it is important to know what is out being shown that is exciting enough to deserve admiration and attention. Only a handful of dogs will make that "top ten" list, I guess that would be ten of them wouldn't it







; but there are probably twenty or thirty other dogs that were simply shown to their championship title and then immediately retired, that are possibly much better dogs than most all of the ones on a top ten or top twenty list. A really serious breeder needs to know who those dogs are, and where they are. 

And, we do for the most part. It's really hard to keep a great dog a secret from other breeders. After all, the puppies that they produce are what is of utmost importance - a show record is just a show record. We watch the show ring the way that we do in order to find great puppies that come from common sires and/or dams. That is what makes our world "go around". The show ring is just a place where we can see it happen.

BTW, Adrianne Stoller's special's bitch is CH Mon'esta's Candy Cane and she has been shown by Pat Keen, remarkably well, too. She is a pretty bitch and I, for one, really like her. Pat stayed with us when she came and showed her on the Gulf Coast about 14 months ago. Adrianne lives in Arizona and is doing very well with her dogs.

LS


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Larry, what wonderful insight into the world of dog shows. I do have a question, so I hope you don't mind...I noticed that so many of the malts listed to show at the National pulled out and that only 8 of the 13 or 14 dogs were judged. What would make a breeder or handler decide not to show? The reason I ask is that this seems to happen often. 

BTW, does anyone know when and where the next speciality show will be?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also find this topic to be very interesting, though I have no plans to ever be personally involved in showing dogs.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Larry, for giving us a behind the scenes view. I like most here just want to have a healthy darling pet to love, but we take pride in the excellence of our dogs and want to know, so we can better appreciate it, how they became who they are.







It makes it a lot more fun when we know how they have gotten to be so wonderful.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Keeping up with the dogs all around the country is the best way one can find dogs that one wishes to incorporate into a breeding program. And, I trust a critique of the judging delivered honestly by one of my friends so much more that simply seeing what dog won at any given show under any given judge. Sometimes, by the luck of the draw and how well a show is attended, a truly great dog may go 3rd in its class at one show while on the other end of the country a truly pitiful specimen may win the breed at a poorly attended show. The only way one really knows is to have a first-hand account from a reliable eye witness.

While your accounting is quite thorough, there is one thing you neglected to mention. From time to time, there are cases where one person takes in all the points. In other words all the dogs belong to the same person, and they decide which one they want to win. I thought I would mention this as it is comparable to the pitiful speciment winning.

There are also cases where the person taking the dog in determines who wins. I walked in to a show in Hattiesburg once to see something short of a mutany. The judge was overheard to tell the handler that she didn't have the best dog, but he knew she needed the points to finish it. This was with my Yorkie friends, and they were showing "terrier personality" themselves.









I really like you comment about the offspring. One of my friends has a dog now, sold to them for show, sired by a well known Maltese who is in excess of sixteen pounds; which just goes to show that not everything a good champion produces is fit for the ring.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Frosty's Mom, have you contacted Pacific Rim Maltese, they are in Oregon
> 
> http://www.pacificrimmalteseclub.org/index.htm[/B]


 Yes! I've been speaking with Char Woltner for about a year now. Although not recently. Very helpful, nice lady. I'm not wanting a puppy until Frosty has gone to the bridge in the sky, so it could be a while yet. Just nice to get to know where the dogs are.....


----------



## miss emily (Dec 7, 2005)

Darryl Martin lives in Illinois. She is also a handler,as well as a breeder. You can find her at the dog shows. She almost always shows at the International show in Chicago, which is a benched show. I like attending the benched shows, because that's the best way to gain information about the breed. Bobbi Linden was so nice to me at the Chicago show, and exchanged emails with me so that I could ask her questions if I needed to. I regret never having been able to purchase one of her dogs.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Darryl Martin lives in Illinois. She is also a handler,as well as a breeder. You can find her at the dog shows. She almost always shows at the International show in Chicago, which is a benched show. I like attending the benched shows, because that's the best way to gain information about the breed. Bobbi Linden was so nice to me at the Chicago show, and exchanged emails with me so that I could ask her questions if I needed to. I regret never having been able to purchase one of her dogs.[/B]


Forgive me for a really stupid question, but what is a benched show and how does it differ from other dog shows?


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

A benched show is a show where all of the entered dogs are required to be on display in breed-specific "benching areas" for most of the day. It gives people a chance to check out all the breeds they are interested in and talk to different breeders. The maltese did not have a very big entry at last year's international, I'm looking forward to seeing this year's entry. I am positive Daryl will be there.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=143044
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has Bobbi Linden's line since she passed away? I know I've seen the dogs mentioned but don't remember who had them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Who has Bobbi Linden's line since she passed away? I know I've seen the dogs mentioned but don't remember who had them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glynette Cass (Wesglyn) and Linda Haas (Ta-Lin) both have some of Bobbie's dogs. Tara Martin currently has Tommy (Ch. BheJei's Pinball Wizard)...I don't recall who owns him though.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> Who has Bobbi Linden's line since she passed away? I know I've seen the dogs mentioned but don't remember who had them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this

TaLin's New Additions


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=143580
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Frosty's G-Grandfather is CH Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC. This Pinball Wizard was born in 1980! I've wondered every time I see the mention of BheJei's Pinball Wizard what the connection might be. Frosty was born in 1992, so his line is so old it is very unusual to see a common name.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

How do you find out where/when these shows are being held? I would love to go to one someday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.infodog.com/


----------

